# Auger gear box alternative lubricants



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I have been using Mobil 1 grease on MTD auger gear boxes with out any issues for years. I just ran out of it and am servicing an MTD gear box. I am thining of using the 00 weight oil I have on hand that I bought for Toro gear boxes. It should work fine as it is compatible with yellow metals. My only concern is that it may leak out the seals as it is thinner than grease but thicker than the typical 90 weight gear oil. My sense it that it will be ok but I thought I would put this out and see if anyone has used the #00 oil in the MTD Die cast alum gear boxes? Any feedback to share? Thanks.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> I have been using Mobil 1 grease on MTD auger gear boxes with out any issues for years. I just ran out of it and am servicing an MTD gear box. I am thining of using the 00 weight oil I have on hand that I bought for Toro gear boxes. It should work fine as it is compatible with yellow metals. My only concern is that it may leak out the seals as it is thinner than grease but thicker than the typical 90 weight gear oil. My sense it that it will be ok but I thought I would put this out and see if anyone has used the #00 oil in the MTD Die cast alum gear boxes? Any feedback to share? Thanks.


Is this your machine? If so worth a try. If it leaks you can always try something else.

Only from what I have read here in the past these gearboxes don't generate much heat . Is that right? So a good lubricate would work.

I have installed grease zerks on old Honda HS50's that are a closed unit and pumped in grease when the seals leaked out the oil. More cost efficient than a rebuild and also parts for the sucker are NLA. have not lost a gearbox since but have only been doing that for a couple years . time will tell but pro mechanics have told me that will probably work.

Interesting question. will stay tuned.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't have experience with using it in snowblower aluminum gear case but 00 works great in riding mower gear cases summer and winter.

.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Orangputeh, Yes it is my machine. A project machine that at some point I will sell. I have read the only reason they use grease is because they don't want any complaints of oil leaking. I have used the mobil1 grease many times and works well. It seems a bit lighter than the MTD grease. Also Easier to find than the tubes of the MTD mystery grease. I have used the 00 in Torors and Ariens with no issues. My only concern with the #00 is it leaking out the shaft seals. I have no concerns of it being a bad lubricant. In fact it should be a better lube than the grease MTD uses. I like your idea of adding the grease fitting. Very cleaver. You deserve some extra points for that one. I think I will go with the #00 and see what happens. You really don't need much in there for it to be effective. When ever I have opened one of these gear boxes 99% of the grease is smeared off to the sides and doing nothing. Thre is a slight film on the teeth. The #00 should flow much better and sink the bottom the sump where the worm gear can dip into it and transfer a film up to the worm.
At lease in theory.

I am open to anyone else who wants to share an experience but I think I know what I am going to do. Thanks!


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

I've been using 00 grease for years in units that started to leak and never had them leak again after using 00 or cornhead lube.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Buttchet said:


> I've been using 00 grease for years in units that started to leak and never had them leak again after using 00 or cornhead lube.


great tip. ......I'll have to put that in my tip notebook in the garage shop. I used to remember stuff like this but over time it slips my memory. Couple years from now I'll have an old gearbox with leaking seals and I'll slightly recall a post here on a tip and will be thinking "what did that guy say to use???" 

so it goes into tip book. I read it every couple months to push the refresh button in my brain.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

As time goes on, you'll forget where you keep that book.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> great tip. ......I'll have to put that in my tip notebook in the garage shop. I used to remember stuff like this but over time it slips my memory. Couple years from now I'll have an old gearbox with leaking seals and I'll slightly recall a post here on a tip and will be thinking "what did that guy say to use???"
> 
> so it goes into tip book. I read it every couple months to push the refresh button in my brain.


I keep a 'tip' file on the mainframe. Ariens and Honda folders, with sub folders for snow or lawn. I put pictures I find for each piece of equipment in there, as well.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Rooskie said:


> I keep a 'tip' file on the mainframe. Ariens and Honda folders, with sub folders for snow or lawn. I put pictures I find for each piece of equipment in there, as well.


I wish I was that organized. I only keep pictures of what I sell. I have to take pictures anyway to post on CL or FB.


Buttchet said:


> I've been using 00 grease for years in units that started to leak and never had them leak again after using 00 or cornhead lube.


That is great feedback and gives me more confidence in using it. Thanks.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

JD cornhead grease is cheap and works great in leaky gearcases.


----------

